# Mountain Pigs



## jbogg (May 19, 2019)

I headed up to the mountains this afternoon for an evening hog hunt. I was looking forward to putting my new tree saddle through a trial run, as well as breaking in my new little mountain rifle.  Well the pigs forgot to read the script. There was a 200 pound sow already In the food plot when I arrived so the test drive in the new tree saddle will have to wait.  After the 30yd shot  I trailed her into the Laurel thicket where she expired.  I was just about to begin the skinning process when I saw a 100+ pound boar scoot through the Laurel above me and enter the food plot.  The .308 barked again and there were now two pigs on the ground. After breaking down the sow  I decided I had my hands full and the boar was going to have to feed the bears. It was right at 2 miles back to the truck and I am glad I decided to bring my game sled at the last minute.   Another incredible day up in Gods country.


----------



## bfriendly (May 19, 2019)

Wooohoooo!!

AWESOME JBOGG!  NOW you have a gut pile to sit over and maybe catch a hungry yote over!


----------



## Buckman18 (May 19, 2019)

Way to go, Jbogg!!! No creature is safe with that new rifle!!!


----------



## Raylander (May 19, 2019)

Nicely done!


----------



## trad bow (May 19, 2019)

Good hunt for sure. What type rifle?


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 19, 2019)

Good job bud, come over here to Cohutta and kill a few.


----------



## run68bone (May 19, 2019)

Congrats, I've always wanted to get a wild hog, until that day I'll enjoy reading about your adventures.


----------



## jbogg (May 19, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Good hunt for sure. What type rifle?



Brand new Savage Lightweight Hunter in .308.  Had two misfires so not thrilled with it at the moment.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 19, 2019)

Good job jbogg! I'm glad ya got both! I been thinking some more, did you adjust the trigger any or is it still factory setting?


----------



## jbogg (May 19, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Good job jbogg! I'm glad ya got both! I been thinking some more, did you adjust the trigger any or is it still factory setting?



Still the factory setting Cutter.


----------



## jbogg (May 19, 2019)

Moving forward I am definitely going to take the time to bone them out. Even with a sled that was a heavy drag the last quarter mile up to the truck.


----------



## strothershwacker (May 19, 2019)

Way to go man! Great job! I was on call this weekend so I've missed all the fun. Sure glad to see you get it done tho! The bears will enjoy the free protein. Congratulations buddy!


----------



## Joe Brandon (May 19, 2019)

Jbogg, a mountain pigs worst nightmare in the flesh.


----------



## hambone76 (May 19, 2019)

jbogg said:


> Moving forward I am definitely going to take the time to bone them out. Even with a sled that was a heavy drag the last quarter mile up to the truck.


Congratulations on the pigs! Well done! 
Our group learned that lesson the first time 5 of us packed out five pigs worth of meat, one head with hide for a shoulder mount and another head for a euro mount. It’s definitely worth taking the extra time to debone them. You more than make up for it on the hike out.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2019)

Nice work! Good job handling your game also!


----------



## antharper (May 19, 2019)

Good job , congrats !


----------



## livinoutdoors (May 19, 2019)

Great job!


----------



## bany (May 20, 2019)

Excellent!


----------



## Timberman (May 20, 2019)

Congrats Man!!


----------



## j_seph (May 20, 2019)

jbogg said:


> Moving forward I am definitely going to take the time to bone them out. Even with a sled that was a heavy drag the last quarter mile up to the truck.


Investment, that is what you need to make!


----------



## twincedargap (May 20, 2019)

jbogg said:


> Moving forward I am definitely going to take the time to bone them out. Even with a sled that was a heavy drag the last quarter mile up to the truck.


I understand completely! Nice job. What kind of sled?


----------



## twincedargap (May 20, 2019)

j_seph said:


> Investment, that is what you need to make!



No motor required. They’re geared so low you don’t need one.  Great exercise also.


----------



## j_seph (May 20, 2019)

twincedargap said:


> View attachment 969557
> No motor required. They’re geared so low you don’t need one.  Great exercise also.


What brand is that? I sure like the idea of going 8 miles back and using no energy LoL


----------



## twincedargap (May 20, 2019)

j_seph said:


> What brand is that? I sure like the idea of going 8 miles back and using no energy LoL


This is Specialized, I bought used. there’s tons of used nice mountain bikes on Craigslist. Cycling with Light pack and rifle is no problem.


----------



## j_seph (May 20, 2019)

twincedargap said:


> This is Specialized, I bought used. there’s tons of used nice mountain bikes on Craigslist. Cycling with Light pack and rifle is no problem.


But how hard to drag that sled or cart behind it pedaling?


----------



## twincedargap (May 20, 2019)

j_seph said:


> But how hard to drag that sled or cart behind it pedaling?


Could use a wheeled cart just like the ebike does.  I hadn’t done so.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (May 20, 2019)

I'm headed up to Cohutta next week with a friend to try to get a hog. I don't want another big one. 50-100 pounds would be perfect. But I'll take what I can get. I know a few good hog wallows up in there.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (May 20, 2019)

jbogg said:


> Brand new Savage Lightweight Hunter in .308.  Had two misfires so not thrilled with it at the moment.


What ammo are you running that misfired? I do a lot of gunsmithing and there was a lot of problems with some of the Winchester ammo last year


----------



## jbogg (May 20, 2019)

twincedargap said:


> I understand completely! Nice job. What kind of sled?



At $20 online I guess I got what I paid for.  Worked fine when dragging through the woods on soft ground,  but 70 - 80lbs of pig down two miles of surge stone along an FS road was more than it could take.  Back to the drawing board.


----------



## jbogg (May 20, 2019)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> What ammo are you running that misfired? I do a lot of gunsmithing and there was a lot of problems with some of the Winchester ammo last year



The gun has less than 20 rounds through the barrel since purchased in January.  I am shooting Hornady SST 165grn.  I have been doing some research and read of misfires caused by too much oil gumming up inside the bolt in cold weather and slowing the firing pin down, but that would not be the case here.  I have only cleaned it once and was careful to go light on the lube.  In my case there was not even a dimple on the primer on either round.  I am going to try and disassemble the bolt and see if somehow there is some crud build up from the factory inside the firing mechanism.  Where are you located?  I could stand to know a good gunsmith.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 20, 2019)

I would pull the bolt out and run a can of brake cleaner thru and over it. I know some firearms come with packing grease, that and a light oil can act like a hydraulic. Nice hog.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (May 20, 2019)

jbogg said:


> The gun has less than 20 rounds through the barrel since purchased in January.  I am shooting Hornady SST 165grn.  I have been doing some research and read of misfires caused by too much oil gumming up inside the bolt in cold weather and slowing the firing pin down, but that would not be the case here.  I have only cleaned it once and was careful to go light on the lube.  In my case there was not even a dimple on the primer on either round.  I am going to try and disassemble the bolt and see if somehow there is some crud build up from the factory inside the firing mechanism.  Where are you located?  I could stand to know a good gunsmith.


I'm in Marietta. I work for the movie industry but I own the whole machine shop I build their equipment with. I wouldn't doubt crud from the factory as Quality control serns to be almost non existent across a lot of manufacturers. I've never had it heard of any problems with Hornady. They've been my go-to for 2 decades. 20 rounds is nothing so it's not even close to being broken in, but it's a bolt action, so I would expect it to go boom Everytime. I'll tell you, I am hesitant towards the lightweight "mountain rifles" due to the manufacturers shaving off every gram they can. Hopefully it's something like crud or sticky grease inside the bolt and firing pin.


----------



## ripplerider (May 21, 2019)

Congrats Jbogg kill all those nasty critters. I nearly got six of them with my Jeep the other morning about daybreak. I picked up a lightweight Savage myself over the winter. So far no misfires but I've only ran about 20 through it myself. I'm going to send a few more downrange today after reading this. Mine's a .243.


----------



## Geezer Ray (May 21, 2019)

jbogg said:


> At $20 online I guess I got what I paid for.  Worked fine when dragging through the woods on soft ground,  but 70 - 80lbs of pig down two miles of surge stone along an FS road was more than it could take.  Back to the drawing board.
> View attachment 969610


Nothing duct tape won't cure.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 21, 2019)

A couple thin strips of aluminum on the high spots would strengthen it and act as slick runners. Tractor supply has them.


----------



## Mark R (May 21, 2019)

I bought some Hornady superperformance sst and was terribly disappointed . my Winchester 70 did not like them . misfire and poor grouping . the gun drives tacks with any other ammo


----------



## Rabun (May 21, 2019)

That sounds like a heck of a hunt!  Congratulations on some fine eating...just in time for a Memorial Day BBQ


----------



## AliBubba (May 23, 2019)

Awesome John!


----------



## chrislibby88 (May 24, 2019)

Nicely done! @jbogg do your Irish setters peak like mine do? I’ve had mine a little over a year and if I spend more than a few seconds in water I’m wet.


----------



## jbogg (May 25, 2019)

chrislibby88 said:


> Nicely done! @jbogg do your Irish setters peak like mine do? I’ve had mine a little over a year and if I spend more than a few seconds in water I’m wet.[/QUOTE
> 
> I can cross a small creek quickly and stay dry for the most part, but if I have to take 20 or 30 steps to cross a wider stream my feet will be damp.  Typically I do not have to cross much water since I spent most of my time hunting up High,  and you can’t beat those boots for comfort and being light weight.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jun 3, 2019)

Way to get it done J! Those pigs are often the result of long walks and s lot of time spent in the woods trying! You did good buddy! Hard work pays off! 
You're becoming a consistent pig killer up here in the hills man. I'm glad to see you reaping the fruits of your labor!


----------



## Bobby Linton (Jun 5, 2019)

Great job! Looks like fun.  Sorry about the new rifle.  Did you hear the click when you tried to fire? I had a bolt gun last year that wasn't staying  cocked.  Trigger reset spring had come out of position.  Would explain no primer impact, but you would hear nothing.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jun 5, 2019)

Congrats Jbogg

If your boots are leaking at the seams.
You can spray them down with the camping waterproof spray they sell at Walmart. If that dosent do it. You can take silicon and rub it on the seams. Works well on my snake boots.


----------



## jbogg (Jun 29, 2019)

Update!   After doing a lot of reading I determined that my misfire was most likely the result of operator error. The Accutrigger on a savage rifle requires a nice straight trigger pull to fully engage the sear and fire the weapon. In the heat of the moment proper form was the last thing I was thinking about.  As a result, I swapped out the Accu trigger for a Timney.  I just need it to go BANG! regardless of my less than perfect shooting form.


----------



## hambone76 (Jun 29, 2019)

Glad that you got the misfire culprit figured out. 

If you don’t find a remedy for your boots and want to keep dry feet, look into the Lacrosse Alpha Snake boots. I put a lot of miles on mine this turkey season and have been thoroughly pleased with them.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jun 29, 2019)

jbogg said:


> Update!   After doing a lot of reading I determined that my misfire was most likely the result of operator error. The Accutrigger on a savage rifle requires a nice straight trigger pull to fully engage the sear and fire the weapon. In the heat of the moment proper form was the last thing I was thinking about.  As a result, I swapped out the Accu trigger for a Timney.  I just need it to go BANG! regardless of my less than perfect shooting form.View attachment 974434


Simpler is always better in my opinion.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Jun 29, 2019)

I hope that was the culprit. That accu-trigger built Savages reputation over the last decade.  It is typically the best thing about the rifle.


----------



## jbogg (Jun 29, 2019)

Bobby Linton said:


> I hope that was the culprit. That accu-trigger built Savages reputation over the last decade.  It is typically the best thing about the rifle.



There are a lot of fans of the accutrigger.  I read it will force you to use good form and can make you a better shooter.  The flip side is if you pull the blade/trigger back at an angle instead of straight back it will make a click but not fire, and I’m fairly sure that’s what happened with me.  I want it to go Bang every time so I’m hoping the Timney’s the answer.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jun 30, 2019)

I've got a 30 old beat up 110 with a regular trigger. It's never failed. Its heavy and probly aint worth a hundred bucks but I wouldnt take nothin' for it. Would like to find one of the old 6x32 leupolds to put on it. Not sure if they still make em or not?


----------

